# HR24-500 Hidden Phone Menu



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

On all prevoious versions of the HRx lineup, you could change or dictate a dialing prefix for use with pbx and other phone systems by simultaneously pressing both the right arrow and active button on the front of the receiver.

Since there is no active button on the new HR24(s), does anyone know how to achieve the same desired result? 

FYI,
Dimming the record ring and all front panel lights by pressing the right and left arrow simultaneously still works, so the other hidden options are still in play....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, [you made me go look]
Press the guide & right arrow at the same time and then in the menu look under "phone".


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah, [you made me go look]
> Press the guide & right arrow at the same time and then in the menu look under "phone".


Thank you that hit the spot! 

I though I was going blind looking for the freaking active button.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Heh heh that is the only time I have ever had the slightest bit of interest in using the active button! :lol:

I saw a pic somewhere of remotes that had them surgically removed


----------



## frankieashly (May 7, 2010)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Thank you that hit the spot!
> 
> I though I was going blind looking for the freaking active button.


Glad you got it working. I was going to suggest to read the manual :lol:


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

frankieashly said:


> Glad you got it working. I was going to suggest to read the manual :lol:


I hope you were joking; as it's not in the manual; much less on their site. Even if you call DirecTV, most CSR's (including the technoical depaertment for that matter) know nothing about the hidden menu's much less anything that that doesn't fall into their scripted answer spectrum. :grin:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> I hope you were joking; as it's not in the manual; much less on their site. Even if you call DirecTV, most CSR's (including the technoical depaertment for that matter) know nothing about the hidden menu's much less anything that that doesn't fall into their scripted answer spectrum. :grin:


The menu was added in a firmware update and how to access it came from engineering, mostly for the DECA testing of the coax network.


----------

